# My Golden Retriever Vixen!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Visen*

Your little girl Vixen is just adorable. Thanks for sharing her with us!!!

Tell us more about you and her!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She is too cute! Congrats on your pup!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to you and your gorgeous and very smart little girl. Please make yourself at home here on GRF and continue to share pictures and stories of your pup.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Love her! Sweet girl.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Vixen is just precious. Congrats! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of her.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

too cute!!!! Love the photos!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

She looks so sweet. I especially like the last picture!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

She's adorable! LOVE her name!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Vixen is adorable.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new family member, she is just gorgeous....
Look forward to seeing her grow, post plenty of pics....


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

Ahh...she is so dang cute. I envy you  ...Puppies are the best!


----------



## MsMandalee (May 25, 2011)

Love my little Vixen


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She sure knows how to turn the cuteness onto high. You are going to have a blast with this girl.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

MsMandalee said:


> Love my little Vixen


 so cute!!!


----------



## MsMandalee (May 25, 2011)

Hehe! Vixen and i are going to be starting dog training courses soon!!! Im doing dog training courses to become a dog trainer!!! Im so excited! espcially cause Vixen gets to be part of my new adventure!!!!


----------

